# How little they ask from us.



## squatting dog (Sep 10, 2019)

❤


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2019)

So Cute...


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 10, 2019)

So true...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm so thankful.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 10, 2019)

I am so miserable and sad that I’m thinking about looking into a grief/support group for  someone who’s lost a pet.

I’m sure they have them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2019)

So true,even as a kid my beagle ended up with wet fur from my tears because of something silly that at the time I thought was the end of the world.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I am so miserable and sad that I’m thinking about looking into a grief/support group for  someone who’s lost a pet.
> 
> I’m sure they have them.


That's a good idea, CC....look around. Let us know.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 10, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I am so miserable and sad that I’m thinking about looking into a grief/support group for  someone who’s lost a pet.
> 
> I’m sure they have them.



CeeCee, have you thought of searching the rescues for another pet?  I can't live without a dog companion -- the house is just too quiet and lonely.   

It took me a little more than 3 months to find another dog that fit after losing my Bonnie in April.  But I finally did find a wonderful dog, all trained and everything.  There are many very good dogs in rescues that are there because they've had their owner die, or are homeless because of a divorce or something similar.  Many of them are well trained,  I look for an older dog because I don't think I'd cope well with a puppy at my age (and with my joints). 

Henry walked into my house completely house trained and familiar with using a dog door.  He doesn't chew on anything that is not his, knows his commands, and I can leave him at home alone without worry when I have to go somewhere I can't take him. 
He's pretty much a perfect dog and he was at the Humane Society looking for a home. I met him and brought him home that same day.   I'm very blessed to have found him.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 11, 2019)

Lots of people have asked me that.  Maybe in the future but at this point in my life...no.

I’m not so much missing a pet in my life as I’m missing Pickles...I think there is a difference.

That was the short answer....there is a long answer too.

In short, I may even be moving from Fresno.  My daughter and SIL are looking at a house that has a separate granny suite.

They just put their house on the market.




So a lot depends on that.



You are very lucky, Butterfly...sounds  like a wonderful dog!


----------

